# Ginobili staying for six years and between $50 million and $55 million



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1836674

The Nuggets would've been fun to watch with Ginobili, but I think he made the right choice.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Good deal for San Antonio. Still a bit more than I'd like to see Ginobili make, but considering the current market, that's not so awful. Certainly closer to reality than those $65 million offers Denver was supposedly offering.

Good news for the Spurs all around on this one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Good deal for San Antonio. Still a bit more than I'd like to see Ginobili make, but considering the current market, that's not so awful. Certainly closer to reality than those $65 million offers Denver was supposedly offering.
> 
> Good news for the Spurs all around on this one.


I think Utah was offering it, but unlike Boozer some guys do want to stay for less, or sign for less, we have seen it before. I think Manu is one of them. Good luck to him and the Spurs next year.

-Petey


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Good to see Manu staying with the Spurs. I think he made the right choice. I couldn't really see him in a Nuggets uniform...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Good choice.

Now all they need to do is resign Jackson and pick up a decent center and they'll be close to 03 spurs.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

The only thing is... isn't he around 28 or 29? He'll be 34 at the end of his deal and making big money. Probably worth it for what he can provide in the possible championships to come for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> The only thing is... isn't he around 28 or 29? He'll be 34 at the end of his deal and making big money. Probably worth it for what he can provide in the possible championships to come for the next couple of seasons.


He's 26. Basically, this contract will take him right through his prime.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> He's 26. Basically, this contract will take him right through his prime.


Ohh, forget what I said then. For some reason I had gotten the idea that he was already older when he came into the league (which he was, just not nearly as much as I thought).


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank God. I was scared outta my mind when I heard that he was gonna be going to Denver. The price we are giving him is still a little steep as it is in the 8.5 to 9 million dollar range but I am convinced that Manu is worth it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, we got it done, and it's for a reasonable price. Very comforting. 


Hopefully he is the *STARTING* Shooting Guard for many years to come, because if not, we just gave another reserve a huge contract (Malik Rose is the other). I think in a realistic world in which Allan Houston doesn't make 17 mill per year and Tony Parker only makes 1.5 mill per year, Manu is worth a tad more than the MLE. However, with lack-luster FA's getting big dollars, I'm thinking that we got a pretty darn good deal with him.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Actually, the contract starts off at about 6.5 million.

It will eventually avg. out to about 8 million a year.


----------

